# Post a Smiley / Emojis of Your Moods or What You've Been Up to Lately...



## MHealthJo

(As I started finding the right smileys in the list, I was surprised how cathartic and expressive it was to just name what you've been experiencing.)

:disturbed::blue::moody::crushed::distant::dontknow::woohoo1::whew::thewave::heart::zzz:


----------



## GDPR

:love-it:

---------- Post Merged at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 04:58 PM ----------

:rx::doctor::badwords:

(As I started finding the right smileys in the list I was surprised how I don't even know what some of them mean,especially these two: :beguiled:   What the heck does"beguiled"mean?    :cocksure:    And I am afraid to ask what "cocksure" means)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Beguiled is like bewitched. Cocksure means overconfident. From the other word for rooster, strutting around the yard like he owns the place.


----------



## MHealthJo

(  Example sentences: "Dr Baxter must be feeling very cocksure right now about his excellent vocabulary." :cocksure:  :rockstar:

"Great vocab is such an admirable quality. It is making me feel beguiled." :read: :teach: :rockstar:       :beguiled:  :love-struck::wow:  )


----------



## GDPR

:stupid:

Thanks for the definitions and examples.

I must say though,what a strange little word cocksure is,I have never heard it before.And I can't imagine myself ever using it in conversations,but I think I will now,just because it is so strange and sure to get a reaction.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

They are old words, rarely used today. But I am old too so I remember them.


----------



## MHealthJo

🐱❤🐱💕👭👭👭👫💤😣😩🗯📺💻👭


----------



## Retired

Everybody deserves a smiley chocolate::


----------



## MHealthJo

Yumm... 😋

(I'm also interrupting this smiley thread for a small amnouncement. Just FYI I've been using the Tapatalk app for this forum lately, and the app doesn't let you unlike or unthank if you thank or like something accidentally. So I hope you've all been enjoying watching me like certain posts weirdly and thank/like my own posts. 😂😂)

(Carry on. 😂)


----------



## Retired

> I've been using the Tapatalk app for this forum lately



I have a hard time liking Tapatalk.  Are you satisfied with it?

Steve


----------



## amazingmouse

Easy to use, very user friendly, a bit too much  I had some privacy concerns with it, but if you live alone, it is fine.

---------- Post Merged at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:55 PM ----------



David Baxter said:


> Beguiled is like bewitched. Cocksure means overconfident. From the other word for rooster, strutting around the yard like he owns the place.


I feel overwhelmed with the words


----------



## Banned

I don't like tapatalk for this forum but it works well for another forum I'm on. It has less content so it's easier to use I find.


----------



## MHealthJo

I'm finding Tapatalk okay but not great, but I keep being bad at remembering my forum password lately. And I don't need to remember it if I use Tapatalk. So...   here I am on Tapatalk. 🙃


----------



## making_art

I find it very convenient.... like now while I'm having coffee at macdonalds[emoji275]
I dont like having to update so often though!


----------



## GDPR

I instantly hated it the first time I used it ,and never tried it again.But,I think it had more to do with being a creature of habit and familiarity rather than Tapatalk itself.


----------



## Retired

> I think it had more to do with being a creature of habit and familiarity rather than Tapatalk itself.



No, I can see how someone might "hate Tapatalk at first sight"...I know i did


----------



## rdw

I did not like it either - not from the first minute. I am a creature of habit too though :facepalm:


----------



## MHealthJo

Same as you guys. I generally hate having to spend time and frustration learning something new or a whole new system, in order to do something I could previously do just fine. 

It ended up being due to previous phones dying or other things out of my control, which forced me to use a new solution. 

That's generally the only thing that ever makes me figure out new technologies or learn new and different ways of getting something done.  Is there a "Luddite" smiley?!


----------



## MHealthJo

:sleeping::thinking:nthego::sleeping::smile::read::friends:


----------



## GDPR

:excitement::thinking::eagerness::reading::reading::search::hippy::read::read::read:


----------



## MHealthJo

💤💤🚗🍛☕💤📺😂😂😂🐱💓🐱💓


----------



## Mari

:vroom::neglected: :sleepy:


----------



## GDPR

:concern:


----------



## making_art

[emoji258][emoji1419]


----------



## MHealthJo

📞😑😑😒😒😡😡😖😖[emoji432] [emoji483] [emoji336] [emoji132] 

*reading posts in this thread*
🙋🙋:support: :support:


----------



## GDPR

:kick2::smack::bash:


----------



## making_art

:camera2::sleepy::sleepy:


----------



## MHealthJo

💖💖💞🌹🌼🌷🌟🌞


----------



## GDPR

:rolleyes1::bs::sigh:ffttt:


----------



## GDPR

ffttt:ffttt:ffttt:ffttt:ffttt:ffttt:


----------



## making_art

Just finished a night shift..[emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99]


----------



## amazingmouse

What area do you work in?  Night work is not very healthy, phew.


----------



## Retired

making_art said:


> Just finished a night shift..




That's my absolute most _favoritist_ song......



rockstar:quartet:


----------



## making_art

I am a caregiver for people who live with intellectual and /or developmental disabilities.... I only do night shifts occasionally and have no trouble sleeping during the day with all tools such as night blinds, mask and ear plugs when needed

I like that song too!


----------



## making_art

Still moving in.... Waiting for new toilet instalation [emoji372][emoji369]liking swimming in the new community pool with salt water! [emoji1009][emoji375][emoji372][emoji372][emoji372]


----------



## MHealthJo

Hope it all goes well Making Art! ☺

(I'm glad you wrote this update with words as well as providing emojis....... 

.....a lot of toilet emojis to reflect 'what's happening with you lately', could have caused imaginations to think of other things)



😆😆😆


----------



## MHealthJo

(Yes, it seems that today I am four years old. I'll own it.)



---------- Post Merged on October 4th, 2016 at 04:46 AM ---------- Previous Post was on October 3rd, 2016 at 06:31 PM ----------

:read::thinking::read::thinking::read::thinking::read::thinking:


----------



## GDPR

:reading::walk::coffee2:


----------



## MHealthJo

👭💓🌞🌳🚶🌾🍃🐤🚶🌲🐞🌹🌷🚶😊😊


----------



## making_art

[emoji561][emoji604][emoji1340][emoji512]☔️[emoji1590][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji372][emoji1009]


----------



## MHealthJo

🦄🐖🐗🐥🐦🐀🦀💥🌟

(This is the closest description of some of the pokemon I caught and evolved today 😊 )


----------



## GDPR

:dance3:


----------



## making_art

:zzz::cold::rx:


----------



## MHealthJo

Aw, hope you feel better soon Making Art.


----------



## MHealthJo

😆🙃😫😣😐😑😬😬🙃🙃😆😆🍮☕😴😴😴


----------



## GDPR

:2thumbs:


----------



## GDPR

mg:

*note to self..do not read about government conspiracy theories anymore*


----------



## MHealthJo

🐯🐤🐍🐡🐛🦀☻💀💣🐒

Pokemon again 😆


----------



## GDPR

:meow::cat2:urr::sob2:


----------



## MHealthJo

:read::thinking::read::thinking::read::thinking::read::thinking:


----------



## GDPR

:distress::yuck::cold::sleeping::cry1:

(I have the flu and my asthma is really kicking my butt too)


----------



## MHealthJo

Aw, blargh! That's no fun at all! Take care of yourself and hope you are feeling a little better soon.


----------



## GDPR

:smile:

(not staying in bed today,able to breathe a little better,and even going to take a shower and get dressed today)


----------



## GDPR

:hissyfit::rant2::vent::rant3::hair::rant:


----------



## MHealthJo

🙁😔[emoji292][emoji284]    [emoji130] [emoji176] [emoji283] [emoji282] [emoji271] [emoji176]


----------



## making_art

:coffee2::sleepy::zzz::rx::snow:


----------



## MHealthJo

💪💪🖒🖒


----------



## making_art

Ok why am i getting an Imodium ad here on tapatalk?


----------



## Retired

making_art said:


> Ok why am i getting an Imodium ad here on tapatalk?



Maybe because it wants to be associated with Emoji's...Imodium...sounds similar


----------



## MHealthJo

It's from my dang joke I made when your bathroom was getting done, Making Art.

Post a Smiley / Emojis of Your Moods or What You've Been Up to Lately... - Page 4

Post a Smiley / Emojis of Your Moods or What You've Been Up to Lately... - Page 4

 Little did I know that Tapatalk would do a thing where it shows a 'preview' of this thread - it makes the most recent image posted in the thread show up, which is the imodium image. I think all we can do is post a new image in this thread somewhere and then it will show that image instead, I think.

Every time I look at tapatalk I have a constant inescapable reminder that I just HAD to make that child-maturity-level toilet humour joke.  :vroom: :rofl:


----------



## making_art

Oh... haha..thats funny!


----------



## MHealthJo

There. I'm hoping adding this new random image to the thread will make the weird tapatalk thing show this image preview at least, instead of Imodium. [emoji23]


----------



## MHealthJo

Damn, didn't work - it still shows the Imodium image cos it was the first image posted in the thread.

Let this be a lesson, kids. Think carefully about what you post as the first image in a thread. Or be prepared for attention to be drawn back to your toilet joke for ever and ever. 😂
________

But ya know what. I take comfort in the fact that I do feel it was a pretty sweet joke. Like it wasn't actually four year old level probably. Like, nine at least. 😂 Nah, let's be real here. Some parts of the human experience never really stop being funny. 😆😆


----------



## MHealthJo

Oh, it updated! It did work! Yay!!

🚽🚽🚽🚽🚽🚽🚽🚽🚽🚽🚽

Here are some toilet emojis in case anyone had gotten attached to the toilet theme. 😂


----------



## making_art

Hahaha! It did work!


[emoji90][emoji40][emoji372][emoji13]


----------



## Harebells

Where are you guys finding these emojis?! (As in, where can I find them!)


----------



## MHealthJo

Because I liked using a nonstandard 'app' keyboard on my phone, it took me ages to realise everyone else was starting to have an emoji button on their smartphone keyboard. Bottom left maybe? Next to spacebar? Depends on your phone I guess....

And apart from that, accessing the forum via Tapatalk app gives you a choice of emojis within Tapatalk; or on desktop there is a smileyface button somewhere as you are typing in the form to make a post.....

Or, you can find them on the web and copy paste too


----------



## GDPR

:walk::reading::chill::sleepy::thinking::walk:


----------



## rdw

&#55357;&#56832;❤️❤️&#55357;&#56464;Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## gooblax




----------



## David Baxter PhD

You've been chasing squirrels?


----------



## GaryQ

eek:


----------



## gooblax

David Baxter said:


> You've been chasing squirrels?


Nope, Australia doesn't really have squirrels as far as I know. Maybe I was chasing a possum


----------



## David Baxter PhD

gooblax said:


> Nope, Australia doesn't really have squirrels as far as I know. Maybe I was chasing a possum



No kidding? Squirrels are funny creatures.

But if you don't have them in Australia, what do Australian dogs say when they want to go "Hey! Squirrel!" like North American dogs?


----------



## gooblax

David Baxter said:


> No kidding? Squirrels are funny creatures.
> But if you don't have them in Australia, what do Australian dogs say when they want to go "Hey! Squirrel!" like North American dogs?


I saw a squirrel when I visited the USA.  It quickly disappeared up a tree.
Australian dogs watch a lot of American TV, so when they realised that they were missing out they started an imaginary squirrel game.


----------



## GaryQ

:search: :read:  mg:    :read::computer:  :hopeless:


----------



## making_art

ZZzzzzzzz


----------



## MHealthJo

haha


----------



## Mari

:facepalm::cry1::heart::hide:


----------



## MHealthJo

(did we used to have more smilies available in the smilie page? Did they get cut down? I feel like I remember there being millions, haha.)


----------



## forgetmenot

i don't know how to put Emojis here i do not see any buttons anymore to post a smiley


----------



## David Baxter PhD

On the full version? Or mobile? Or Tapatalk?


Posted using Tapatalk


----------



## forgetmenot

David Baxter said:


> On the full version? Or mobile? Or Tapatalk?
> 
> 
> Posted using Tapatalk



I am on the computer desk computer at my home


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ok. 

One of the scripts you need isn?t loading properly. That may also be making the slow/double posting issue worse for you. 

1. Try clearing your browser cache. 

2. If that doesn?t work, try rebooting your computer. 


Posted using Tapatalk


----------



## forgetmenot

if i clear the cache what will 
that do to other sites i am on i don't want to screw everything up just afraid that all uggg wish i had ability to understand all of this


----------



## David Baxter PhD

You can select what you want to clear. Clear browser history and leave cookies. 

That way you will force the browser to reload the page including scripts. 


Posted using Tapatalk


----------



## forgetmenot

I can clear browser history and the cache as well or just history


----------



## David Baxter PhD

You can clear the cache too. Just leave cookies and login data. 


Posted using Tapatalk


----------



## forgetmenot

Ok  will do that now

---------- Post Merged at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Ok did that still don't knowhow to post emoji

---------- Post Merged at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:40 PM ----------

the posting is faster now though

---------- Post Merged at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:40 PM ----------

You need to rest i will figure this out somehow  but thanks at least the speed has pick up  Thanks Dr Baxter  you rest right


----------



## MHealthJo

:thinking::thinking::thinking::dontknow:eek::teapot:

(I guess the teapot denotes how much tea I drink, but I also like the idea that I was thinking hard, then hid behind a wall then turned into a teapot )


----------

